# Ahhh....its good to back



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

*Ahhh....its good to be back*

So I was out of town for a couple of days while I took care of some Uni stuff. And to be honest I was worried about my pleco babies this whole time.

But when I got back, everyone is good and healthy, phew...(took a while to check that all of my L144 and calico are present).

The only thing was that my L260 was sharing a cave with a L066.....which freaked me out...but after checking....no sign of eggs. We are GOOD...for now.

But is it sad, that the first thing I did when I got home was to check on all of the fish instead of saying hi to the parents (oops) or go to the washroom...:/



but anywho, I am going to visit Luckys and north york BAs in a bit, so ill let you know if I come across any interesting finds.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

haha, no worries i did the same thing yesterday after i got back from a 3 day cottage trip. i found a new batch of fry waiting for me lol.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> haha, no worries i did the same thing yesterday after i got back from a 3 day cottage trip. i found a new batch of fry waiting for me lol.


lol...ooo congrats. I am guessing they are rams?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

haha yea got it hitch, they just became free swimming in the last hour. The parents are doing quite good at raising them so far. i estimated about 200 and i have 100 that are 10 days older. then 15 more that are 3 months old. looks like my survival rate has gone up a bit  lol. And before i left i sold all my African Cichlids to find 38 or so Dimidiochromis compressiceps fry too so now i have 80 of them total lol..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL! I do the same thing when I go camping.. I cant go for long because I worry over the zoo.

Happy to hear all went well


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> haha yea got it hitch, they just became free swimming in the last hour. The parents are doing quite good at raising them so far. i estimated about 200 and i have 100 that are 10 days older. then 15 more that are 3 months old. looks like my survival rate has gone up a bit  lol. And before i left i sold all my African Cichlids to find 38 or so Dimidiochromis compressiceps fry too so now i have 80 of them total lol..


Lol...wow you got your hands full.



Ciddian said:


> LOL! I do the same thing when I go camping.. I cant go for long because I worry over the zoo.
> 
> Happy to hear all went well


I love how highly we think of our pets compared to our loved ones....lol


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

We are a strange bunch i agree...after driving from the cottage 3 hours on sundayfrom my 3 day trip first thing i did was check on my tanx( i fed them cuz they were all swarming the front glass figured they must be hungry) did a couple water changes then came on here where i got a deal on a coco worm from conix...which is doing fine for now gonna get some specialised food for him tomorrow. 
On a toally different note i may be thinking of giving up my venustus and going with some rams so i may be bothering soon tropicana u seem to be the expert on that.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol indeed Abner, i could give ya some info. just let me know what ya need .


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

when i know hwo i want to do it ( most like some plants with the fish) i'll shoot u off a pm


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Abner said:


> when i know hwo i want to do it ( most like some plants with the fish) i'll shoot u off a pm


lol...totally side note.....I love your sig.....


----------

